# older PT's



## mossback (Jan 23, 2010)

Looked at a PT 42 AF, can't find any info at all. Any suggestions, good, bad, how old? thanks guys:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sure it wasn't a 92 AF? :smt017

I had a 92 AF about 20 years ago. Shot great. Never had one issue with it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You must have meant 92.

I have an older (nonrail) PT100. It's near the same except in .40. It shoots great and I have no problems out of it. The older Taurus' are really good guns IMO.

Does it look like this?


----------



## mossback (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm almost positive about the "PT42". But you guys would know better than me.
I've called the owner to be sure, I'll get back on this. Just want to be sure I know what I'm buying.
Price is definately right. $150, looks great too.


----------

